# Pound dog's anthem



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ok let me go get my tissues now. It really made me cry especially after I went and got that one golden today from a shelter.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't like country music at all, but what a touching song.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Between that song and the pedigree dog food ads...I will need more tissues. I wonder if they will do a video for the song?


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

There's a you tube video online, but I didn't know how to post it.


----------

